# resolve nameservers



## Keith (Jun 24, 2011)

How does one add additional nameservers to resolv.conf.  I can't find a man page or any additional information in the handbook.  What is the syntax? Is it limited to three DNS servers?  My domain registrar provides me with four name servers.


----------



## bes (Jun 24, 2011)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/configtuning-configfiles.html


> Is it limited to three DNS servers?


Yes.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 24, 2011)

Keith said:
			
		

> How does one add additional nameservers to resolv.conf.  I can't find a man page or any additional information in the handbook.  What is the syntax? Is it limited to three DNS servers?  My domain registrar provides me with four name servers.



`% man resolv.conf`

goes to resolver(5), which says


> Up to MAXNS (currently 3) name servers may be listed, one per keyword.



Three ought to be enough, but you could modify MAXNS and recompile if you really feel compelled to do so.


----------



## chillybsd (Jul 1, 2011)

Up to three nameservers, one per keyword (per line) so you'd want it to look like this:


```
nameserver     192.168.1.5
nameserver     8.8.8.8
nameserver     8.8.4.4
```


----------

